# Suzuki Samarai conversion



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have received a letter from the State of Texas that I will no longer be able to register my Kawasaki Mule. Previously, I was allowed to register under the same rules as a golf cart because it is a speed limited vehicle.

Recently, I was stopped in POC while driving my Mule. He asked me how I was able to register the vehicle. I didn't get a ticket, but I suspect they are beginning to crack down on vehicles like this.

My Mule has about 300 hours. I've driven it around POC for about 3 years now. I paid almost $10,000 for it, but I've had some good use. So, I've decided to take my Mule to my mother's farm in East Texas and let her have it and build something "street legal" to replace it.

Here are my thoughts and I would welcome anyone else's ideas:

Start with a 4WD Suzuki Samurai. Year model 1985-1990. I've checked prices and can find some pretty good ones for about $4000. I've even found a place in Miami that sells reconditioned ones and will deliver for free. http://www.suzukiconversion.com/

Remove doors, or cut them down pretty low for easy entry.

Remove canvas top.

Remove roll bar assembly.

Remove tail gate and spare tire rack.

Install rear seat facing toward rear of vehicle. (Like a golf cart club cart.)

Install foot rest for rear seat.

Install a windshield fold-down kit. Outside US markets, most Samurais had fold-down windshield.

I think the Samurai has 14-inch wheels. I want some low profile turf tires. You can get wide 14-inch tires that are only 24-inches tall. They look like golf cart tires.

For ease of entry and to make it look right on the low profile tires, I want to lower the vehicle if possible. I know the axles are mounted above the leaf springs.

I want to build a 100% street legal neighborhood vehicle that is suitable for driving on beaches, farms, etc. I don't require highway speed. I have a trailer to haul it on if I want to take it somewhere other than POC.

Any ideas are appreciated. With an initial cost of $4000, I think I can easily build something for much less than the cost of a Mule.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

why not get a golf cart?

you can buy a built one for that price - and whether you go electric or gas, there's tons of mods you can do on them to make them go faster, give more torque - or a combination of both.


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

CJ5 or if you want something bigger a CJ7. They are the perfect jeep vehicle, or if you want something nicer get a newer wrangler.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Go with an older jeep, and you can do it for a lot less. You can pick up used Cherokees for well under 4K if you peruse Craiglist for Texas. An older CJ5 or 7 would also work for a bit more money, but there's pretty much zero you need to do as far as conversion. If you buy used from Central or South America, you can even find one with a factory 4cyl diesel.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> why not get a golf cart?
> 
> you can buy a built one for that price - and whether you go electric or gas, there's tons of mods you can do on them to make them go faster, give more torque - or a combination of both.


I thought about a golf cart, but I forgot to mention that I also want the ability to pull and launch my boat. And I have a small utility trailer that I use for launching my kayak.

A golf cart is restricted to roads with a speed limit of no more than 35 miles per hour. Althought I don't care to drive highway speeds, I don't want any restrictions on where I drive.

There's lots of discussion about the legality of golf carts right now too along with miniature farm trucks like the Mule.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Go with an older jeep, and you can do it for a lot less. You can pick up used Cherokees for well under 4K if you peruse Craiglist for Texas. An older CJ5 or 7 would also work for a bit more money, but there's pretty much zero you need to do as far as conversion. If you buy used from Central or South America, you can even find one with a factory 4cyl diesel.


You are correct a Jeep would be perfect. I already have a 1977 Jeep CJ-7 with a 400-horsepower 350 Chevy engine. See my avatar.

The problem with my Jeep is ease of entry for my wife and dog. That's why they like the Mule so much.

It somehow seems wrong to me to think about lowering a Jeep and putting small diameter turf tires on it. (It's a man card issue)

But I would have no problem doing that to a Suzuki. They are good little 4WD vehicles. You can get a reconditioned 1700cc engine for about $800. They are quite a bit lighter than a Jeep for pulling on my trailer.


----------



## TX Ronin (Mar 14, 2007)

Wish you didn't live so far away... I've got a '91 Samurai for sale right now. Cleanest one I've ever seen in person.


----------



## TX Ronin (Mar 14, 2007)

Needs to be washed, but you get the idea.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

TX Ronin said:


> Needs to be washed, but you get the idea.


That's exactly what I want.

Groves ain't that far. I go through Beaumont almost twice each month. In fact, I stopped by Larry's Seafood and had some crawfish last week. My office is in Houston, but I have lots of business in Lafayette, Broussard, New Iberia, Morgan City and Houma.

Send me a PM with a price and some particulars. Year model, miles, engine etc. Cash deal!

Mike B.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Might find a GEO/Chevy Tracker for less $$ then a Sammi if Ronin's doesn't work out for you.


----------



## TX Ronin (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's more pics


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's a photo of some of the things I want to do. Except for the lift and tall tires. I'll also remove the tailgate and install a club car seat and footrest.

I think I like the Samurai because it looks like a minature Land Rover Defender.

I've found plenty of information about lifting, but not much about lowering.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

How about some hydraulic hideaway nerf bars for the Jeep?


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

The other thing about the Jeep; I won't leave it sitting in the salt air around POC. I take it down there, but don't leave it long term. I have nerf bars, but my dog won't use them.

TX Ronin. You wanna sell that Samurai. I see you posted more photos.


----------



## TX Ronin (Mar 14, 2007)

I PM'd you... give me a call tomorrow.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

As of yesterday, I am now the proud owner of TX Ronin's 1991 Suzuki Samurai. It's a great little machine. The modifications have begun.

I removed the spare tire and spare tire mount, the targa bar, the roll bar, the rear seat and doors.

I'm ordering the windshield hinge kit, a couple of mounts to allow for mounting the OEM mirrors to the door hinge locations, tan colored low-back Jeep seats and a Jeep rear seat.

I going to mount the rear seat backwards and build a footrest that will plug into the receiver hitch. I'll make the tailgate removable.

My dream ride is progressing nicely. I'll keep updating as I progress.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

make a reciever hitch style basket with no back on it so dog and people can step up the back on it and also use it for coolers and beach gear


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Good idea on the receiver hitch basket. It will also be a good foot rest.

I have all my stuff ordered now. I hope it all comes in and I can finish next week.

The Samurai is really fun driving the dog around my neighborhood.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

you gonna stuff a bbchevy with 8-71 huffer in it?that 
would be kinda cool.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

thundertrout said:


> you gonna stuff a bbchevy with 8-71 huffer in it?that
> would be kinda cool.


I saw a Samarai on the Internet with a Harley engine in it. I bet that sounded nice with drag pipes.

My Jeep has a 350 Chevy cranking out about 400-hp. The 350 Chevy is from a 1969 Camaro. (double hump heads)

No, the little Sami has a 1300 cc engine (60-hp) and that's all it will ever have.

I like driving in 4W low range around the neighborhood. I guess that's okay with the front hubs unlocked. There's no popping or funny noises.

My Jeep CJ has Turbo 400 transmission, no locking hubs, no low range and full time 4 wheel drive.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

*all i have to say is that is 1 clean lookn sammy you got,WOW i've never*
*seen 1 that clean ever in my life. enjoy it.can you tell me ehere you saw that sammy with the harley in it?i forgot about ur other jeep having that*
*350 in it.i bet that lil sammy just sips that gas,i'm gonna say it'll get*
*something like 25mi to the gal.have you run enough to get et on the*
*gas mileage?that's 1 sweet ride!enjoy.*


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice Sammi! If it gets hard to shift into gear, there is a little donut looking flange under the gearshift that is notorious for going out on them. I wish I still had mine. They will go almost anywhere and float across mud that other guys bog down in.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

thundertrout said:


> *all i have to say is that is 1 clean lookn sammy you got,WOW i've never*
> *seen 1 that clean ever in my life. enjoy it.can you tell me ehere you saw that sammy with the harley in it?i forgot about ur other jeep having that*
> *350 in it.i bet that lil sammy just sips that gas,i'm gonna say it'll get*
> *something like 25mi to the gal.have you run enough to get et on the*
> *gas mileage?that's 1 sweet ride!enjoy.*


Thundertrout,

The Sammi actually had a RevTech 110-cid engine. It's a Harley knock-off from Korea.

See this link. There's a good description on the whole conversion.

He first tried the engine in an airplane, then put it in a Sammi.

http://www.skyhawg.com/sam1.html

If my 1300 cc engine ever fails, there's no telling what I'll put in mine!


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

I've made some changes to my original plan.

The tires and wheels are too good to change, so I'm keeping the ones on it. They are 215 75 R15. And I'm not going to lower the body at all.

I've put the roll bar back on because it looks better.

The bolts in the door hinges were Phillips head and were installed with Locktite. They gave me some problems, but I finally got them out.

This week the new seats will arrive. I can't wait!

See more photos. It looks like a toy up beside my Jeep.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I found that the better the project vehicle is to begin with, the cheaper it winds up costing. 
Are you sure you won't move to Rockport? I would love to help some one else with thier projects. I just don't want one of my own. 
You attending the fly fishing tournement this year?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Calmini offers alot of Samurai components.. JUST FYI, Good luck on the project! Last year I built an off road ZUK custom triangulated three link Suspension, Transfer case reduction, weber carb the works for one of my friends. They are fun to drive and there are alot of options available for them.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tombo said:


> I found that the better the project vehicle is to begin with, the cheaper it winds up costing.
> Are you sure you won't move to Rockport? I would love to help some one else with thier projects. I just don't want one of my own.
> You attending the fly fishing tournement this year?


Yes, this little Samurai is in great condition. I'm glad that TX Ronin read this thread and let me know it was for sale.

I'm really not doing much to this one. The seats I've bought are Rugged Ridge. Two front bucket seats=$150 each. Rear folding seat=$220.

Windshield fold-down kit was $100, mirror mounts were $40.

Just a little bit of labor mostly.

My entire cash outlay will be about $4200. You can't buy Kawasaki Mule for anywhere near that price.

My project this afternoon is to install the seats. I'll take photos if I finish before dark. The seats look good.

When is the fly fishing tournament in Rockport? I haven't been fly fishing at all this year I'm sad to say!


----------



## TX Ronin (Mar 14, 2007)

It's looking good... I'm glad your enjoying it as much as I did.
Keep the pics coming.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Seats were installed this evening, but it was too dark for photos. I'll take some tomorrow morning. They look great. I love the low back Jeep seats.

I removed the louvered plastic grill and left the metal grating. I'll make a replacement later, I just haven't given it much thought. Maybe something simple like stainless steel grating and screen mesh.

Previously I said I liked a Samurai because they look like a minature Land Rover Defender. I couldn't resist the urge to put a Land Rover emblem on mine for fun.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Below are photos of (almost) finished Sammi. Front seats are Rugged Ridge low-back Jeep seats. Rear seat is Rugged Ridge fold and tumble.

The side mirrors were previously attached to the doors. Brackets allow for mounting the OEM mirrors in the place of the top door hinge.

The windshield fold down kit was easy. It only required about 15 minutes time.

I still need to get one of those receiver hitch steps for getting into the back seat.

The tailgate is easily removable for dogs and people to ride in back.

Now for a good cleaning, waxing, etc. The fun never ends. It's going to Port O'Connor for Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)

*Nice work*

Will be in POC this weekend. May see you around. Nice job.:cop:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

lookin good, how comfortable is that back seat gonna be ?

might raise it up a tad and make a folding extension off the tailgate bracket for your feet?

i'm thinking you are gonna want to fab the rear step/basket to your specs , the store bought ones aren't gonna work as well.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

The rear seat is really quite comfortable. I almost never have adults riding back there on my Mule. Mostly kids and dogs. My wife rode around the neighborhood back there with the tailgate in place along with the dog and it was okay.

The seat is actually at the same height as a standard Jeep rear seat.

I'm thinking about trying a Go Rhino Step and Hitch to see if I like it. My dog is able to jump in if I open the tailgate without a step. But the step would help someone get in to climb over the tailgate.

I like the idea of not having to change out anything for launching a boat or pulling my little kayak trailer.

I'm thinking about putting a wider diamond plate on top of the rear bumper. Just wide enough to step on. First step would be the Go Rhino hitch, second step would be the diamond plate.

After riding around with the sun beating down on me, I ordered a Bestop mesh bikini top. I will get a rear bracket and have a full length safari top too. Gotta have some shade for the dog too!


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

My Samurai project is complete.

I've installed a Go Rhino Step & Hitch and the Bestop Safari Mesh Top.

It's been lots of fun cruising around POC already. The mesh top really makes it pleasant in the hot sun.

Installing the rear seat facing back was a good idea. It's very easy for people (and dogs) to get into.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

2cool indeed......i'm glad it did not get lowered!!!!!!


----------

